# Itchin' & Scratchin'! - Cascade & Porter Mercantile



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

Been having so much fun with a scratchbuild of a mercantile building that I haven't paused to take photos. Finally found my camera (actually ran out of wood and had to pause...) and took some shots.

This building is named the Cascade & Porter Mercantile, a warehouse / one stop shop for our little land of Oakville Junction. [Cascade & Porter are the first 2 of NY's High Peaks that I have hiked with my son, Oak].









This is a freelance building that has been stuck in my head for a while and has been a real education for me to build. 









Will eventually have 3 interior and separate lighted sections.








Hoping this will be a prominent feature on the front edge of our layout.









Wanted to share a neat technique I developed over the course of this build. Was looking for an inexpensive way to create a "cedar shake shingle look" without having to shell out the $ or wait time by ordering products from the LHS. Played with paper strips, lunch bags, cardstock, etc. but finally settled on what I think is a really neat effect...









Using 1/8 inch basswood clapboard, I measured off 1/8 inch increment and penciled in my shingle pattern. Then with a small screw driver with a head very near 1/8 inch in width, I embossed the pattern by rocking the driver back and forth.









Next, some black spray paint, and 3 shades of drybrushing...









Though it was TEDIOUS and time consuming, I really like the effect (and found all aspect of this modeling stuff to be very therapeutic!).

Have tried many of the weathering suggestions I received on other projects and also tried my hand at aged signage for the first time. Looking forward to trying some more...
I still have the backside roofing to complete but look forward to seeing the building complete. 









I've been grateful for the forum's advice and expertise. Would love some feedback on my progress so far and...

would really like some suggestions on how to construct an appropriate loading dock / base for this structure. (The ones in the picture are "props" or from other buildings)

Not sure if wood or concrete would fit style better...

Also any advice on dimensions (height, depth, etc.) would be most appreciated!

Thanks, 
Kingred


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent job!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mkear (Feb 29, 2012)

Very nice. I love the roof details.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Some of the scratch building here amazes me! I only wish I were that artistic.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks great. I would think a wooden dock would be more appropriate for that building.

Have you considered having one of the loading doors opened and detailing the interior of the shipping area maybe? If it's right on the edge of the layout, it will get tons of close-up views.


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

Ahh! That's a *great *idea! Any tips for "opening" that Tichy freight door? Would you recommend opening "in"or "out". One / both sides?

Maybe I'll open one on each side (front and back) so you can see through the structure.

Thanks Scott!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

If you just want a peek inside, cut out one side of the pair of doors completely on 3 sides and partly through on the hinge side and hinge it. They probably opened inwards to avoid jamming up the loading dock. (just a guess) You could probably find prototype photos that would show you.

Or....if you want people walking in/out of the bays just remove both doors (could swing inward and sit flat against inside wall where they wouldn't be seen.)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Kingred,

EXCELLENT custom work! I really like your "embossed" shingle roof detailing. Tedius .. but results well worth the effort!

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Excellent modeling.


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

Have found a few proto - pictures of loading doors... none that quite fit or show the detail I'd like

Anyone have any pictures / links of where freight-style doors have been modelled open or partially open?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Only one I've got is an open bay door.


----------



## RichardAJensen (Jan 20, 2011)

Here's a possible view of that type of door in action:


----------



## RichardAJensen (Jan 20, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Only one I've got is an open bay door.


Open the pod bay doors, HAL.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Good job


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Often, barn-style doors would be mounted on a set of rollers ... the door rolled sideways away from the opening, rather than swinging out ...

http://images.google.com/search?sou...5&bih=739&sei=ywC7T8nbDKKWiALp5pyYDg&tbm=isch

TJ


----------



## RichardAJensen (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmm. Thanks for the info. I had thought that setup was mostly used on fire doors like this:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very common on old freight-house doors. The sliding configuration meant that any vehicle pulling up to the loading dock didn't need to worry about whether it was in the way of a conventional swinging door. Sliding doors require minimal clearance.

Often, the slide track was slightly inclined, and a simple cable counterweight would almost balance the door. When you wanted to close the door, gravity would offer an easy slide down the slightly inclinded track.


TJ


----------



## RichardAJensen (Jan 20, 2011)

And, of course, who cares whether you got a good seal on the door! Just throw more coal in the boiler...

I've seen the inclined/counterweight setup on fire doors, but not on freight doors like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

RichardAJensen said:


> Open the pod bay doors, HAL.


I can't do that Dave

Ok.....maybe I can


----------



## RichardAJensen (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice detail in the brickwork on the hardware warehouse.


----------

